# Stray Voltage



## saltydawg (Nov 6, 2010)

Need some help rectifying stray voltage in my tank which is screwing up my ph reading on my controller
I've tried unplugging all electrical components and it looks like there are a few that are creating stray voltage. I can't afford to start replacing everything, and from what I've read, stray voltage is a regularly occuring problem
I've tried 2 different types of grounding probes....1 from Big Al which attaches to the screw on the plug socket as well picked up another that plugs into a plug
In both cases, my controller still doesn't measure the PH....As a control I pulled water out of my tank into a glass, stuck the probe in and it gave me a correct measurement
Any ideas on how I can fix this? Should I be looking to use both probes at the same time? 1 in the sump and 1 in the tank
Let me know what you thin


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Voltage*

Do u have a voltmeter... u can put ends in water and start 
Disconnecting equipment and watch the readings..did this to locate a faulty powerhead ... there are a few youtube videos out there


----------



## joeby97 (Jan 22, 2014)

do you have koralia power heads? they are common, also what about trying a different power bar. the one youre using might not be working properly. ive had this issue in the past.


----------



## WallyB (Nov 1, 2016)

Do you have your tank on CFCI (Ground Fault Circuit Breaker). Stray voltage can kill you.

I have a ground probe (titanium) on my tank and sump that grounds both.

Once I had a Urchin eat through a 120V power cord, but the Ground probe slipped out. Got a bad Zap touching the water.

As soon and Ground Probe was put back the Circult Breaker Tripped.

The two together can save your life.

I'm no probe expert, but I would think the probes are Chemical based, and generate voltage by the measurement reaction, then send a voltage to the Meter.
A stray voltage in the water wouldn't have an effect on chemical measurement.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I had the same issue and found out it was the Koralia powerhead leaking voltage.
Powerhead still worked but I think I gave it away to someone for free.

Then I purchased an MP10, can't go wrong that way!


----------



## Dan Cole (Dec 9, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Powerhead still worked but I think I gave it away to someone for free.


Someone you didn't like I assume?


----------



## WallyB (Nov 1, 2016)

Dan Cole said:


> Someone you didn't like I assume?


I was thinking the same thing, but kept quiet.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm positive I gave it to someone I know


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't know if they still do but hydor used to exchange the koralias once they started leaking. I traded my mine a couple of times way back when. I seem to recall someone collected a whole bunch and sent them back in one shot.


----------



## WallyB (Nov 1, 2016)

corpusse said:


> I don't know if they still do but hydor used to exchange the koralias once they started leaking. I traded my mine a couple of times way back when. I seem to recall someone collected a whole bunch and sent them back in one shot.


Hey, that is great to know.

I have one hydor that I can't use since my GFCI constantly trips due to a current leak.

I will contact them. I even have the original box, but no receipt.


----------

